# Updates to the Amazon Flex App



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Did anyone else get the email about the app changes?

*You’ll be able to accept or decline blocks released on Fridays for the following week. In the app, you’ll see these blocks marked as “Reserved” — meaning they are only offered to you! You will need to take action before the “accept by” times expire to secure these blocks. Any unaccepted “Reserved” offers will be released once the 24-hour “accept by” window expires.

*You can accept next day blocks continuously throughout the day. These offers — available to everyone — for the following day will be released up to 24 hours before the block time instead of just at 10 p.m. the night before.

*You will be able to view locations, start times, block lengths, and earnings estimates before accepting an offer. To see this information, just select an available block.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## GhostDaddy (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes I got the same email


----------



## Pdxflex (Nov 4, 2016)

I did too. I'm Prime Now in Portland


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Got the email but not the update


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I am a little disappointed no more 10pm grabbing.....


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I am a little disappointed no more 10pm grabbing.....


Yeah, me too. See my re-post below...anyone have any tips about refreshing from menu screen? Thought I remember reading that this "Offers" thing was tested in earlier versions some where. Just wondering how it's going to change the "refresh and grab". Thanks

Me too,...mine just said "Starting this week,".

Curious to see now how our screen refreshing will work now. The screen shots on the email show this new "Offers" icon located on the menu drop down under the "Home" icon and not on the usual home screen that we would refresh waiting for the "Schedule Open Blocks" bar to show.

I'm hoping we can just leave the menu drop down open and refresh from there until we see the "Offers" icon show up...


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

The new offers thing intrigues me as at this time I only get one 4-hour block on my available 2 days anyway, so I've been limiting my availability on those days since opening it up doesn't make any difference to the hours assigned. Now I'm wondering if I should open up more availability on those days because maybe I'll get more than 4 hours with the "offers" thing


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Got the email too 
Not sure
If the app just auto updates
Right now it still shows the same open blocks as previously 

Maybe that will change on Friday


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Just got the download 
Rejected an offer becoz it was too soon and too far away to get there on time


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

The offer i got was for today and I don't have any availability set for Wed


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks like refresh doesn't work anymore as you now have to click check for available blocks


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I am a little disappointed no more 10pm grabbing.....





FlexGuyJim said:


> Yeah, me too. See my re-post below...anyone have any tips about refreshing from menu screen? Thought I remember reading that this "Offers" thing was tested in earlier versions some where. Just wondering how it's going to change the "refresh and grab". Thanks
> 
> Me too,...mine just said "Starting this week,".
> 
> ...


Well don't just complain about it, there's a feedback button on the app.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Looks like refresh doesn't work anymore as you now have to click check for available blocks


Which actually makes it a bit easier.

But I really worry this means it'll be easier for those who weren't on the ball previously (at 10) to get the prime slots locking those of us out. I wonder how early the next day's blocks will be available? It seems that the 10PM drop will just shit to an earlier time essentially.
I got my normal 7AM block today but I imagine most people haven't updated theirs yet.
I IS nice to not have to rely on 10PM block (meaning either being able to, ya know, DO STUFF at that time, or even be in bed) but it remains to be seen if that'll work in the favor of those of us who've been doing this day in day out...


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

The app just automatically update for me. Using iOS. I just noticed there is an "offers" tab for getting available blocks. There's currently 2 blocks. I guess I don't have to wait for 10pm.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Well don't just complain about it, there's a feedback button on the app.


Flexxx, no complaining here...just a rookie looking for advice on refreshing the new update!

btw, got the new update and was immediately was able to grab "offers" for tomorrow. should be interesting to see how this works on friday w the new "reserved" offers and the 10pm drops going forward.

i did notice w the new update that it appears we cant "refresh" from the white "no offers available" screen...it seems we now how to go back to the home screen and refresh from there and re-enter...we'll see. Thanks, and look forward to your posts!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

FlexGuyJim said:


> i did notice w the new update that it appears we cant "refresh" from the white "no offers available" screen...it seems we now how to go back to the home screen and refresh from there and re-enter...we'll see. Thanks, and look forward to your posts!


Yes you can just tap the screen and it will refresh!


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Yes you can just tap the screen and it will refresh!


Thanks!!! simple but huge! appreciate it...


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Yes you can just tap the screen and it will refresh!


Are you certain this is indeed refreshing the screen? I have both Android and iphone and I noticed on the iphone it does nothing to refresh the screen by tapping the white area. Just makes me concerned that it really is refreshing on the android or not?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I have both too. In iPhone because of the refresh icon already there they have not included that option, you have go back to home screen tap "refresh icon" and than "check for available blocks" *that is huge IMO

Yes I found it just swipe the screen down and it will refresh in iPhone too*


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

SPC in MN said:


> Are you certain this is indeed refreshing the screen? I have both Android and iphone and I noticed on the iphone it does nothing to refresh the screen by tapping the white area. Just makes me concerned that it really is refreshing on the android or not?


yeah...i noticed that on android it's def not as noticeable a refresh as before from the home screen (just a very quick, small half-black circle). guess we'll all figure it out over the next day or two. but keep posting what we see/works...


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I have both too. In iPhone because of the refresh icon already there they have not included that option, you have go back to home screen tap "refresh icon" and than "check for available blocks" *that is huge IMO*


True. I am still wondering if the circle we see twoards the top is an actual refresh or just a glitch from hitting the white area? Unless you actual seen it work and saw a block appear?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Side question I have about the app - so on Android there's a persistent notification when you're signed into the Flex app. I'm sure you guys have seen it, it says "You are logged into the Amazon Flex App". Is it just me, or does tapping on it do nothing? I'm on a Samsung Galaxy Note 3.

If it's not just me, then it's really poor app design. Tapping on any notification is supposed to take you right to the app. It's practically how every single other Android app behaves. If anyone else experiences this, let's all send feedback.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> True. I am still wondering if the circle we see twoards the top is an actual refresh or just a glitch from hitting the white area? Unless you actual seen it work and saw a block appear?


*
I found it accidently, just swipe the screen down and it will refresh in iPhone too*


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I just updated and accepted tomorrow night blocks. 6-8 ,8-10pm. I like this so far


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> *I found it accidently, just swipe the screen down and it will refresh in iPhone too*


You are correct... Well at least this evens the playing field with the iphone users from before. I beleive this app update and redesign was all done to address the recent app refresh hack, because if you notice there is no way to refresh either version now other than physically touching the screen, which now makes that app hack that the guy was selling for $2000 completely useless... lol


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Side question I have about the app - so on Android there's a persistent notification when you're signed into the Flex app. I'm sure you guys have seen it, it says "You are logged into the Amazon Flex App". Is it just me, or does tapping on it do nothing? I'm on a Samsung Galaxy Note 3.
> 
> If it's not just me, then it's really poor app design. Tapping on any notification is supposed to take you right to the app. It's practically how every single other Android app behaves. If anyone else experiences this, let's all send feedback.


yep...tapping does nothing. been that way on my android LG since day one. really annoying when on the road a you get notified of open blocks...tough to discern which is the real notification.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> You are correct... Well at least this evens the playing field with the iphone users from before. I beleive this app update and redesign was all done to address the recent app refresh hack, because if you notice there is no way to refresh either version now other than physically touching the screen, which now makes that app hack that the guy was selling for $2000 completely useless... lol


That guy was a troll and got pooofed! and.......................... do not underestimate power of hackers lol


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

iyengar said:


> I just updated and accepted tomorrow night blocks. 6-8 ,8-10pm. I like this so far


So when multiple blocks are available, do they show up as seperate blocks you have to pick one at a time, or do they come in the old way where you can adjust it by 2, 4, 6, 8 hours by swiping?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Side question I have about the app - so on Android there's a persistent notification when you're signed into the Flex app. I'm sure you guys have seen it, it says "You are logged into the Amazon Flex App". Is it just me, or does tapping on it do nothing? I'm on a Samsung Galaxy Note 3.
> 
> If it's not just me, then it's really poor app design. Tapping on any notification is supposed to take you right to the app. It's practically how every single other Android app behaves. If anyone else experiences this, let's all send feedback.


Have an s7 edge and my phone is the same. its because it is a rooted app, not available on play store. its why you can get pop up notifications even though the app isnt technically in your "recently opened apps home tab"


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> So when multiple blocks are available, do they show up as seperate blocks you have to pick one at a time, or do they come in the old way where you can adjust it by 2, 4, 6, 8 hours by swiping?


They were all listed separately rather than like before with the scrolling.

My 'an hour before start time' just popped up and I really like how one can just go directly to the offers page.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I got choice of 4 blocks this morning 
All NOT reserved 
This part is better as u can see more than one


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I got choice of 4 blocks this morning


Where do you deliver in Seattle?

Were those blocks under "Offers" at some time this AM?


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> They were all listed separately rather than like before with the scrolling.
> 
> My 'an hour before start time' just popped up and I really like how one can just go directly to the offers page.


I honestly don't see how you like this change. I don't mean that in a bad way, I just don't understand.
Working logistics for Amazon, I found a routine that worked for me. Like most people I rarely got scheduled. and when I did it wasn't always a schedule I liked. So I got into a flow of quickly grabbing blocks at 10PM. I have a day time job, so I would only take 1 block a day. My Amazon work week would be Thursday - Monday. Now with this change, blocks show up though out the day. I don't want to be forced to always be checking the app hoping to find an open block. I'm comfortable with that if I already have a block, and I'm free to work another maybe on a weekend day, or if I missed looking for a block at 10PM. Normally my feels on that is "damn I missed it, I guess I'm off today" and if I found something its cool, but I already made up my mind that if I didn't I was off.
Getting back to the point I like having my block already for the next day, and only signing on in the Amazon App when it was -

10PM to compete for blocks
When it was time to work that block
Constantly looking in the Application is time consuming and stressful, because this is money we are talking about here.
Anyway just my view point...


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Just picked up a 630am block for tomorrow at 12:30pm...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

silentguy said:


> I got choice of 4 blocks this morning
> All NOT reserved
> This part is better as u can see more than one


I saw them for tomorrow this morning around 1030am


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Vmiyoshi said:


> I honestly don't see how you like this change. I don't mean that in a bad way, I just don't understand.


I really just meant that specific change. It's slightly nicer than how it was before.
I do agree the issue with them being released all day may be an issue, I have to imagine that mostly it'll mean at the least being more difficult to get blocks at the wanted times. It seems to me it'll simply be changing from a 10PM drop to [whatever new time it always is] drop, but having to figure out said time.


----------



## kstro (Nov 8, 2016)

Same here...


----------



## catorparrot (Nov 11, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> I honestly don't see how you like this change. I don't mean that in a bad way, I just don't understand.
> Working logistics for Amazon, I found a routine that worked for me. Like most people I rarely got scheduled. and when I did it wasn't always a schedule I liked. So I got into a flow of quickly grabbing blocks at 10PM. I have a day time job, so I would only take 1 block a day. My Amazon work week would be Thursday - Monday. Now with this change, blocks show up though out the day. I don't want to be forced to always be checking the app hoping to find an open block. I'm comfortable with that if I already have a block, and I'm free to work another maybe on a weekend day, or if I missed looking for a block at 10PM. Normally my feels on that is "damn I missed it, I guess I'm off today" and if I found something its cool, but I already made up my mind that if I didn't I was off.
> Getting back to the point I like having my block already for the next day, and only signing on in the Amazon App when it was -
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING you said! This update is was devised by someone who either took a page from the book "Travis of Uber on how to completely infuriate and disenfranchise your workforce by dicking around with their time and money", or has their head so far up their ass that they've never seen a worker who might have something else to dedicate their attention to throughout the day...


----------



## catorparrot (Nov 11, 2016)

If they didn't think the 10pm drop was "fair", the only possible way I can imagine a fair system is something that works like this:

You set hours like "if anything comes available between this time and this time tomorrow, sign me up automatically", and the hours go to whoever has had their time set the longest. That way you can at least be assured you will get a block EVENTUALLY. You don't show up, you're locked out the rest of the week. 

Or even something akin to uber or lyft -- you flip an "I'm available" switch and the blocks go to whoever has been waiting the longest.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Where do you deliver in Seattle?
> 
> Were those blocks under "Offers" at some time this AM?


I do Kent prime 
They showed up about 5:30AM I think


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I do Kent prime
> They showed up about 5:30AM I think


While delivering today I checked and got a 730am for Friday. 
It was at about 12 I think it showed up.

Just like in mmo games maybe people need to hire block miners


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Also the scanning of the Barcodes is different now. 
You have to tap to scan 
In the old app I let it autoscan 

The new update autoscan is not very good. No more green dots 

The tap to scan seems to work ok though


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

silentguy said:


> Also the scanning of the Barcodes is different now.
> You have to tap to scan
> In the old app I let it autoscan
> 
> ...


New barcode scanner actually seems much quicker once you figure out the trick. Are you on iPhone or Android? I'm assuming it's the same for both, but is your scanner like a rectangular shape with curved corners? The trick is to not try to get the whole barcode within the rectangle. Do the opposite, and get the rectangle just inside the top and bottom of the barcode. Pic attached


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm on Android. Yes I get a bigger rectangle scan box now. 
Yeah once I figured out the tap to scan it was fine
You can even scan if it's out of focus


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I haven't been able to catch a block in two days. nothing pops up all day.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

SPC in MN said:


> You are correct... Well at least this evens the playing field with the iphone users from before. I beleive this app update and redesign was all done to address the recent app refresh hack, because if you notice there is no way to refresh either version now other than physically touching the screen, which now makes that app hack that the guy was selling for $2000 completely useless... lol


Yeah this should give the rest of us a few days of being able to grab blocks until they write a new script to hack this version!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> New barcode scanner actually seems much quicker once you figure out the trick. Are you on iPhone or Android? I'm assuming it's the same for both, but is your scanner like a rectangular shape with curved corners? The trick is to not try to get the whole barcode within the rectangle. Do the opposite, and get the rectangle just inside the top and bottom of the barcode. Pic attached


I cut it in half with the top line and scans quick. much quicker scanning with update.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Support code 204, no blocks tonight too, 10pm fishing is done! Now look for whole day long, that is ridiculous.


----------



## immedina (Apr 26, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Support code 204, no blocks tonight too, 10pm fishing is done! Now look for whole day long, that is ridiculous.


I think it's showing an error code 204 for the areas that are supposed to start using the new version tomorrow. I haven't seen any blocks pop up in the new app version. I have the old version on my tablet and blocks showed up today on it but nothing on the new version.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

silentguy said:


> I'm on Android. Yes I get a bigger rectangle scan box now.
> Yeah once I figured out the tap to scan it was fine
> You can even scan if it's out of focus


Tap to scan? I am on 3.0.4275 and no tapping is necessary... (android)

g


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

gaj said:


> Tap to scan? I am on 3.0.4275 and no tapping is necessary... (android)
> 
> g


same here...no tapping required. seems much faster!...scanning my 2 blocks today I had to move quickly onto the next package or it would double-scan the package I was on and give me a quick multi-scan of the same package error screen.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

If you tap it scans from any distance it seems
The autoscan was not working well for me.
I usually scan the big bar code but may try the square instead


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> If you tap it scans from any distance it seems
> The autoscan was not working well for me.
> I usually scan the big bar code but may try the square instead


The square is helpful when the long code is scrunged or faded but the long one typically scans faster and doesnt need as much "focus"


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

gaj said:


> Tap to scan? I am on 3.0.4275 and no tapping is necessary... (android)
> 
> g


sometimes it doesn't focus. so if you tap it will focus pretty much instantly on the latest version. with other versions tapping did little to no good.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I found today that tap to scan works well at angles and very close to the package 
U can't always hold the phone far away 
If it won't autoscan it's good to know that tap works. 
For some pkgs that won't scan at all tap to scan worked


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

i found out that if you hold your phone far away it will pick up either a QR code or the barcode, whichever it reads better first. there's that little blue outline now that shows what the scanner reads.


----------



## kstro (Nov 8, 2016)

Hambone said:


> Did anyone else get the email about the app changes?
> 
> *You'll be able to accept or decline blocks released on Fridays for the following week. In the app, you'll see these blocks marked as "Reserved" - meaning they are only offered to you! You will need to take action before the "accept by" times expire to secure these blocks. Any unaccepted "Reserved" offers will be released once the 24-hour "accept by" window expires.
> 
> ...


----------



## kstro (Nov 8, 2016)

Got the email about update, but no update yet....anyone else got the same thing


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I haven't been able to catch a block in two days. nothing pops up all day.


Mine is the same thing. I updated the app the day that I got the email and have yet to see anything open up under offers or any other way. It makes me wonder if it is ever going to work.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

monkeemama17 said:


> Mine is the same thing. I updated the app the day that I got the email and have yet to see anything open up under offers or any other way. It makes me wonder if it is ever going to work.


Check exactly 24 hours before the block you want, like 10:30 a.m. today for tomorrow same time. Some have managed same day, but it seems inconsistent. I finally caught a few blocks, but I was getting worried.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

How fast are you able to actually refresh and it still works, I can refresh very fast but worried it isn't completing the operation. Anyone able to see blocks while refreshing continually with the circle not going away?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> How fast are you able to actually refresh and it still works, I can refresh very fast but worried it isn't completing the operation. Anyone able to see blocks while refreshing continually with the circle not going away?


Regardless how fast you do as soon as "Offers" show up it will stop the "refresh" function! That is why I suggest to everyone that when refreshing always tap at lower part (few cms above "Home" Button/Icon) of the phone so that it will have very less chance of hitting "Accepting/Declining Offer" without looking at the timings of the offer.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

limepro said:


> How fast are you able to actually refresh and it still works, I can refresh very fast but worried it isn't completing the operation. Anyone able to see blocks while refreshing continually with the circle not going away?


It does work for me, but it seems like the drop times in our warehouse have changed and I haven't quite figured out the new system. It has been different every day since Friday.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys, I was just worried if I don't let it finish the process it will be in a constant state of refresh without actually redrawing.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

limepro said:


> Thanks for the info guys, I was just worried if I don't let it finish the process it will be in a constant state of refresh without actually redrawing.


Blocks will also show up without refreshing! As I was reading limepro post, I looked down at my phone and there is a 7:30-9:30 sitting there. I've had this happen several times, but thought I must have hit the screen by accident.
Also FlexDriver , be very careful of where you are clicking. You described the area that the "Decline this offer" button is located. On second thought, that is EXACTLY where everyone should click!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Blocks will also show up without refreshing! As I was reading limepro post, I looked down at my phone and there is a 7:30-9:30 sitting there. I've had this happen several times, but thought I must have hit the screen by accident.
> Also FlexDriver , be very careful of where you are clicking. You described the area that the "Decline this offer" button is located. On second thought, that is EXACTLY where everyone should click!


"Decline this offer" icon only shows up in "Reserved Offers" Limepro was referring to "Current offers" and I was answering to his particular question, where there is no icon (Accept or Decline) shows up until you hit the offer.! See the pic below\/


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> "Decline this offer" icon only shows up in "Reserved Offers" Limepro was referring to "Current offers" and I was answering to his particular question, where there is no icon (Accept or Decline) shows up until you hit the offer.! See the pic below\/
> View attachment 75395


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

The only "Decline" I ever see is after you hit the offer as seen in your pic. This was just a few minutes ago after I hit the offer:


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> The only "Decline" I ever see is after you hit the offer as seen in your pic. This was just a few minutes ago after I hit the offer:


So that was also my point to "Tap Refresh" as close to home icon/button, so that you will NOT hit the "Offers" on White screen (My Pic). For the next screen (Your Pic) it should not be refreshed as offers are already there you just have to accept or decline!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> So that was also my point to "Tap Refresh" as close to home icon/button, so that you will NOT hit the "Offers" on White screen (My Pic). For the next screen (Your Pic) it should not be refreshed as offers are already there you just have to accept or decline!


Got it. But by the time you read (your pic) it won't matter what you hit (in my pic).


----------

